

BackType (YC S08) Raises a Million in Funding - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/10/social-analytics-platform-backtype-raises-a-cool-million-in-funding/

======
samratjp
Congratulations guys! I hope this means there will be some more really cool
tools coming soon :-)

~~~
omakase
Thanks! If you're in the city come by the Lisp/Clojure meetup tonight — we're
talking about Clojure at BackType, the tools we've open sourced and demoing
our new stream processing framework.

~~~
samratjp
Awesome! Will try to stop by :-)

------
rgrieselhuber
Congrats guys!

~~~
konsl
Thanks!

------
superkarn
Congratulations, this is exciting!

